# Please Recommend Newer 40k novels



## welshnick (Jul 25, 2012)

Ive all but stopped reading 40k stuff for quite sometime but with no new heresy novels and warhammer pretty much done and looking for some reccomendations for 40k books.

What are the better ones from the last two years?


If anyone has any suggestions out with black library greatly appreciated my favourite novels of the last few years have been.

The Road
Ready Player One
Flight of the Eisenstein
Alas Babylon
Lord of the end times
Unremembered Empire
One second After
Outpost Adam Baker


----------



## evanswolves (Jun 16, 2013)

Anything by Andy Smilie (sons of wrath, flesh of cretacia, trials by blood) 
Talon of Horus
The 3 sanctus reach novellas (though these are being released as one and including the short stories later in the year)


----------



## welshnick (Jul 25, 2012)

How are these books ?

Kharn
Forge of Mars
Sons Of Wrath
Ahairman Sorcerer ( I read the first one but dont remember much)
Silver Skulls: Portents
War of the Fang
The Omnissiah's Chosen


I can only afford 2 or 3 which would be best


----------



## Brother Lucian (Apr 22, 2011)

Omnisiahs chosen is just a compilation of 4 small ebooks.

But Forge of Mars is a must read omnibus, 3 of some of the best warhammer reads in a long time. Priests, Lords and Gods of Mars.

I noticed you have Adam Baker's Outpost in your op. Are you aware theres 3 more books in the series? I enjoyed them, but theres certainly room for more to come.


----------



## Mob (Nov 14, 2010)

welshnick said:


> How are these books ?
> 
> Kharn
> Forge of Mars
> ...


>Kharn
Well written, leans into recent BL tropes a bit much, you get the most out of it if you already are familiar with the general backstory, it just stops
>Forge of Mars
Definitely one of the better recent series, very interesting and reasonably suspenseful, YMMV at some of the twists, decent Sci-Fi regardless of the setting
>Sons of Wrath
Similar to Kharn, works better if you know a bit about what's going on before you get into it and also just stops
>Ahriman Sorcerer
A step down from the first book, and you're gonna want to re-read that one before this one, still good though
>Silver Skulls
Pass, couldn't get into these
>War of the Fang
Well, Battle of the Fang is arguably the best SMB novel and is one of the better BL works of recent years. Also helpful if you are loosely aware of the fluff around it but not as much as the others I mentioned that point in regard to
>Omnissah
No idea

I'd go for Forge of Mars tbh.


----------



## Khorne's Fist (Jul 18, 2008)

Mob said:


> I'd go for Forge of Mars tbh.


I concur. For all his faults, McNeill handles the AdMech brilliantly. A great series.


----------



## welshnick (Jul 25, 2012)

Thanks folks so much


----------



## el_machinae (Nov 17, 2014)

I don't see Thousand Sons on that list, even though it's not so new. I'm picking up Gods of Mars in July, but greatly enjoyed the first two books.


----------

